# Carbon Wheels & Braking in the Hills of PNW



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So before I moved here I started a thread way back about whether my carbon wheels would be a good choice for riding here n the PNW. Since moving here I have been riding aluminum wheels since I could only keep one set but with the dry weather approaching I am missing my aero wheels

So since I am looking at aero wheels of course I am considering carbon to keep the weight down for climbing.

Wanted to hear from anyone running carbon wheels about riding in the hills here. I know different wheels have different braking power but was curious how you felt the braking was on your wheels and if you felt sketched out riding carbon wheels in the hills?


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have been riding Reynolds DV46C ULs for 2 years without any drama. I don't race but I enjoy speed. I run SwissStop yellow pads on my carbon wheel bike. I have always tried to manage my brakes and not drag them. At no point have I ever felt like I was running out of brakes. I have a wet weather bike with fenders and aluminum wheels that I ride on wetter days.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I almost always ride carbon wheels with Kool Stop pads. No problemo. I've been running some Zipp 303s as my everyday training wheels, rain and shine...though I don't go riding if it is pouring down rain, cause I live on the east side of the range where it is dry sometimes. I have some Reynolds SV climbing carbons and some DV Reynolds with low spoke count for TTs....all of which I have ridden regardless of wet without any problems. I am actually amazed at how well these old carbon Zipp have lasted..must be 4 seasons since I got them, used. I do about 8000 miles per year, in mostly mountains...lots of braking. 

I also have a set of clincher metal wheels that I ride if I know I am going to be on dirty gritty roads, or if I am going long with friends who are on clinchers...Share the repair...
They do stop a little better in the wet...you have to squeeze less on the lever, but any of my carbon wheels I can lock at any time, anyhow....

Go for it, they'll be fine...in my experience.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds good, are the swiss stop or kool stop worth the $$ Did you notice a difference?


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

never ride carbon rims in the rain....carbon wheels with aluminum rims are fine whenever. the PNW rain is hard on good gear...choose accordingly and as to how often you want to replace stuff.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

bahueh said:


> never ride carbon rims in the rain....carbon wheels with aluminum rims are fine whenever. the PNW rain is hard on good gear...choose accordingly and as to how often you want to replace stuff.


I don't plan to ride this bike in the rain..of course there may be times I get caught in the rain but with the dry weather coming I wanted to ride a set for awhile and then plan on getting a winter bike for next year


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

stunzeed said:


> Sounds good, are the swiss stop or kool stop worth the $$ Did you notice a difference?


Compared to the pads that came with my Reynolds the Yellows were an improvement. DT came out with an improved compound for the Yellows last year. I have bought a couple sets but I haven't tried them yet.

There really isn't that much drama riding carbon wheels in the rain; you can get use to it. The gravel mixed with sand dump on the roads in the winter doesn't sound very good grinding on any wheel though. Knowing it is grinding on some expensive wheels isn't very comforting. Once the grit get washed off the side of the road by the monsoon rains it becomes less of a problem.


----------



## JonCu (Apr 25, 2011)

I think there's good reason to ride ENVE even though they're a bit pricey. Good braking surfaces too.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i ride assaults in all types of weather with yellow swiss stops, no drama. I have a another bike with aluminum rims. though i notice the aluminums are better stoppers i dont think the reynolds are that much worse. 

I ride with someone, who might chime in on this topic, who rides reynolds almost 100% of the time, has for a few years, no drama


----------

